# European paint color



## Vanessa (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey I'm looking for some european paint colors. I'm going to paint my cabinet and off white maybe. And i'm looking for different walls colors. Can you help me?
Thanks Vanessa,


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Just what is a European paint color?

Any paint can be tinted/colored or textured to match anything.

After years of traveling thought eastern and western Europe, I never saw anything that was unique and it was just decoration to adapt to the area to be decorated. All paint suppliers use similar color matching computers.


----------

